# Hair Loss



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm a woman, I have IBS-C, and have substantial Hair Loss. I think my hair loss may have something to do with IBS. Stress isn't causing it, & I don't have a thyroid problem. Additionally, I don't think this is a hereditary problem. I don't think Rogaine is the solution. Has anyone successfully battled Hair Loss? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

My hair started falling out times 10 after the birth of my first daughter. This is normal but mine hasn't stopped yet! I've also had my thyroid tested and it came back all clear and when I thought about it my IBS got a whole lot worse around the same time as I started losing extra hair. I still have enough on my head so can't give any advice but you're not alone.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I am a hairdresser and the first thing I tell my customers when they complain about hairloss is have your thyroid checked. nine times out of ten I am right. SOmetimes we go through a shedding period also. Allot of stress can also cause bald spots.I never heard anyhting good about rogaine. So my advice is have your thyroid checked.Good LuckKat


----------

